# Concurrent Chemo/Radiation 77470



## Rochelle2597 (Mar 29, 2013)

Can I bill 77470 on the first day of radiation therapy treatment?


----------



## orazzals (Mar 29, 2013)

Rochelle2597 said:


> Can I bill 77470 on the first day of radiation therapy treatment?


It is best to bill out the special treatment procedure 77470 on the same day the physician writes his clinical treatment plan 77263 because it is at that time he knows if the tratment planning will be above and beyond the normal scope of treatment and will take extra time and effort to plan and treat the patient. Just becuase the patient is having concurrent chemo/radiation doesnt always warrent the STP 77470. It is on a case to case basis and there needs to be a medical necessity note written clearly stating why they felt it was necessary.


----------



## Rochelle2597 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you


----------

